# A couple questions about Scotch Highland Cows



## Nicholie Olie (Dec 16, 2012)

1. I know land can vary a lot, but in general, how much land does a Scotch Highland Cow need? I've heard of a couple people only running them on 1 -1.5 acres. (when i did a google search and found this forum).

2. In the winter, do you have a special holding padlock for them? I know cows can do damage to the ground during the winter and the spring months.

3. Is it worth it to get a Bull? I only want a small herd, of about 5 head. 

4. When calculating land, should i put in the calfs into the equation? Since they mature more slowly. Conceiving > Calf > table could take up to 2-3 years.

5. When should i sell the extra calves, as in age? Do i need to get them "table ready" or can i sell them younger to people wanting to use them in their own herd?


Feel free to give me any extra information!


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

We live in Kentucky and 1.5 cow/calf pairs per acre. But I buy hay because I can get it cheap enough that it is not worth the hassle to cut and roll myself. On a bull if you plan on running registered Bull's get expensive you have to dna test a bull to register. I sell when somebody is willing to pay what I will take for them. I have sold the one I was going to put in my freezer before. We have had people offer more for calves that were sold just not picked up yet. I don't do it ,Temped yes, do it no. We do not sell before 6 mos. period, mom does a better job of raising the calf then we do. If you put them in a confined space they will beat the ground up. Also more pushing going on. We like ours over 24mos. before butcher and have butchered over 9 yrs old, bulls upto 5yrs. If someone close by has a bull see if you can rent or borrow him to breed yours Just be willing to keep your herd upto date on shots and worming. You get more for them if they are ready to butcher but less hassle if they are someone elses to worry about so if someone comes looking and they are old enough to wean goodbye.


----------



## Nicholie Olie (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for the great information!!


----------



## Royal.T.Yak (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have my Highlands anymore, but as of a month ago, I had a Silver cow, so I'll try to answer these as best I can for you 


Nicholie Olie said:


> 1. I know land can vary a lot, but in general, how much land does a Scotch Highland Cow need? I've heard of a couple people only running them on 1 -1.5 acres. (when i did a google search and found this forum).
> The stocking rate of 1 per 1.5-2 acres is pretty standard in the 'good months'... Depending on if you get snow, you may need to hay over winter. Just really depends on your location, forage quality, etc. But the highlands I had were GREAT browsers when grass got thin- so if you have to clear some area, rotationally over-grazing small paddocks works great for killing off unwanted brush!
> 
> 2. In the winter, do you have a special holding padlock for them? I know cows can do damage to the ground during the winter and the spring months.
> ...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We have had highlands forever. They do eat less overall than your typical beef breeds (angus, hereford, etc) but in the long run it evens out because they grow ultra slow. They are also smaller over all, and yes, I've had some big ones, but it takes awhile to get them there. 

I wouldn't count their food needs as any different than any other breed. You will have bad years on your pasture, then you will be short because you counted them as needing less. Better to over estimate. 

There have been times that I sold every calf that hit the ground without trying and there have been times when I couldn't sell one to save my life. Now is one of those times. I have three I just can't seem to get rid of no matter how hard I try, but the bottle calf I decided to keep I have people begging me for. 

The one distinct advantage in my experience to scottish highlands over any other breed is their ability to tolerate the worst weather.

Generally their attitude is docile but we've had a few loonies. The horns are a non-issue.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Nicholie Olie said:


> 1. I know land can vary a lot, but in general, how much land does a Scotch Highland Cow need? I've heard of a couple people only running them on 1 -1.5 acres. (when i did a google search and found this forum).
> Mine eat about 3/4 of what the angus do look up animal units in your area and adjust accordingly. I ran I ran 7 last year on about 3 acres but it was irrigated this year it's dry so I will need about 8 acres for that group on the irrigated.
> 
> 2. In the winter, do you have a special holding padlock for them? I know cows can do damage to the ground during the winter and the spring months.
> ...


 I love my highlands but they are harder to sell if I need to fast. they do usually do better with their babies but several people around here do not breed until 3 for the first calf at 4 as they produce longer then. you really have to wait longer it's a pain in the butt to keep the heifers away from the bull for 2-3 years until they are big enough


----------



## Nicholie Olie (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the wonderful information! Im sorry this is such a late reply, but thanks! I appreciate it very much!


----------



## kroeter (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a total of 8 (7 when my Bull is on loan) on 4 acres of pasture. Pasture Mgt is key for us. We feed hay till mid April, allowing us time to frost seed and spring fertilize. Of the 8 we have 1 Bull, 3 cow calf pairs (Calves are 4 month, 4 month and 6 months) and 1 steer that is going to butcher late summer.

i would like to have more pasture but with the calves being young we are fine right now. Next spring/summer will be alot different for us when all calves are over a year.


----------

